# Using Adderall while giving a speech???



## vedanta (May 24, 2010)

delete


----------



## kassem23 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Not a good idea*

I have to say that doing so isn't a good idea. Especially because you don't know whether you are going to get some serious psychomotor activity and jump around, or make weird manic-like associations. You are going to look like a bunny on meth.

That said, I think the best thing for you is to take your normal dosage of amphetamine, and then take a small dosage of propanolol for the anxiety, or if available to you, take a low dosage of xanax before the presentation. That should help a lot.


----------



## JohnG (Sep 3, 2010)

0,5 mg of Xanax helped me in the past for my presentations, because of the anti-andrenergic and beta-blocker proprieties of the medication. If you want extra focus, you can add 5-10 mg of d-amp, no more.


----------



## ryaaaan (Dec 26, 2010)

if i were you, i would not take any adderall up until the day of the speech. on the day of, go ahead and take 60. most likely you will experience the effects close to how you did at first on 30mg...it is completely unnecessary and unsafe to take 90mg...

warning:
even though you will be very confident, a big problem you will notice is that your going to sweat...alot...even though the psychotic effects giving you euphoria and confidence isnt as noticeable at 30mg, people usually dont become tollerent of the physical effects as fast...so at 60mg your pretty much getting 30mg of noticeable psychotic effects and 60mg of extremely noticeable physical effects. that might not look to good up on stage..


----------

